

I'm so close... - rodh257
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/11/05/im-so-close/

======
dotBen
Does this mean that Android users (who stated they were Android users in the
original $5 sign up orders) have been waiting while Apple decides to provider
certification for the iOS version?

I saw a WakeMate advert recently, which really frustrated me given that long-
loyal customers(-to-be) have been waiting for their units. If the Android app
has been delayed for iPhone certification then I'm going to get really
annoyed.

Please WakeMate, I really want to buy one of these thins but I'm loosing
patience.

~~~
gnemeth
The Android/Blackberry version of the WakeMate has its own bugs which we have
been resolving. The Apple certification has nothing to do with the Android
release.

------
nodata
Jesus christ. Don't these people learn anything: stop telling us how close you
are, it's like death by a thousand papercuts. Just give us the news.

~~~
dschobel
If you look at it as a group of kids figuring it out as they go, it's an
interesting adventure to follow. If you look at it as a group of kids running
a business, it's embarrassing.

The fact that they hit so many completely unexpected hurdles really makes it
seem like they had no idea what they were getting into. Not a good thing when
you're taking people's money up-front.

~~~
nodata
What horrifies me is the complete lack of learning. It's been clear for so
long now that they have a communication problem: they say the wrong thing,
they don't keep people up-to-date, they change the specs as they go then
not/mis-communicate that. And here we are again. And again. And again. Again
with this post - they're getting peoples' hopes up. It's astounding.

~~~
rodh257
what do you mean? People said they weren't communicating enough, so now they
are writing blog posts like this regularly to keep us updated. Nothing wrong
with that at all.

The only thing to be critical of is they are poor at giving time frames, but
it's hard to be critical of that without having experience launching a
hardware product.

~~~
nodata
In this post they're communicating badly: the heading tells readers that
they're almost there, the content of the post is a big disclaimer about why
they might not be true.

------
greatreorx
So this delay has been due to delays in being approved as hardware for the
iPhone?

I remember being excited that Apple was opening the 30-pin dock to 3rd
parties, but it seems like that was over a year ago and the only things
released that I can name are Square and Pedal Brain. Am I right to assume that
hardware approval is _much_ more difficult than normal app store approval.

~~~
cschep
Square connects through the audio jack. Maybe part of the reason they decided
to do that was to avoid the approval process? Probably more of a "get on as
many devices as possible" situation though.

~~~
Zev
Its much cheaper to manufacturer a device that uses the audio jack than one
that uses teh 30 pin adaptor.

~~~
zbrock
This and we can manufacture only one reader and have it work on iPhones, iPads
and pretty much every Android device.

------
felideon
I apologize if this is a silly question, but I pre-ordered a WakeMate two jobs
ago, before my son started Pre-K and before I switched to Android, so I'm
fuzzy on the details---plus all that's happened since then, including the $5
refund.

Were the pre-orders final? I'm assuming not but I don't want to run into any
surprises of course. Once it's ready to ship, will I have the option to cancel
my order?

~~~
felideon
Nevermind, found the answer:

<http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/08/17/timing-update/>

------
mkramlich
Sounds like they're 90% done. So this means only the other 90% to go! :)

------
zoowar
Kind of interesting, but "Wakelytics", come on.

------
dholowiski
That's awesome - I put in a backorder for one months ago and would love to see
this go well for the developer.

